# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [Session] HttpSessionListener pb

## karement

bonjour,
Je suis en train d'implmenter la gestion de la fin de session et j'ai quelques soucis avec mon listener HttpSessionListener, en effet je voudrait faire une redirection vers ma page d'accueil:


```

```

sauf que je ne vois pas comment rcuprer la requete et la rponse.

Je dois srement mal m'y prendre.
Merci d'avance.

Ps: d'habitude j'utilisais dans mes actions: 


```

```

mais avec une applis lourdes je souhaiterais bien viter de rajoutter ce code  chaques fois... => d'o mon choix de vouloir utiliser 'HttpSessionListener'

----------


## fisico

Personnellement, je trouve que ce que tu essaye de faire n'est pas normal dans le sens o ce n'est pas le but d'un listener de venir s'occuper de la navigation de tes pages, mme si c'est un cas particulier. Le listener est juste appel pour xcuter des actions sur la session elle-mme. Je me trompe?

----------


## philouf0183

Si j'ai bien compris, tu veux afficher une page d'erreur quand la session http est  morte?

Si c'est le cas, je te conseille d'utiliser un filtre et a sera  partir de ce dernier que tu testeras si la session est valide ou non. 
Dans le cas o la session ne l'est plus, tu pourras rediriger l'utilisateur vers une autre page, plus d'info via google ou encore avec javaworld:
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/j...2-filters.html

L'utilisation de l'venement sur la session n'arrangera pas ton problme car tu ne sauras pas si la session sera invalide suite  la fermeture du browser ou suite  un timeout.

----------


## fisico

Oui mais bon l'utilisation d'un filtre ne va t-elle pas ptir les performances?

----------


## OButterlin

Il est certain que ton listener ne pourra pas servir  rediriger vers ta page d'accueil, d'un autre ct, tu peux faire a beaucoup plus simplement...

Si tu utilises tiles, tu peux mettre dans ta page modle un simple test sur une valeur sauvegarde en session (un objet utilisateur par exemple, qui serait plac dans la phase de login ok).
Si la variable n'est pas trouve, c'est que :
- on est dans le cas d'une nouvelle session
- la session a expire
et l, tu pourras rediriger vers ce que tu veux...

Maintenant, sans tiles (ou sans include commun  toutes tes pages), il faudra faire ce test dans toutes les pages...

A+

----------


## karement

merci de vos rponse, je pense que je vais utiliser les filtres.

----------

